# Encender leds usando programacion en DEV C (mediante puerto paralelo)



## zeus001a (Nov 6, 2010)

hola!!!
tengo que hacer un programa en DEV C que encienda varios leds por medio del puerto paralelo (computador con  windows 7)

he buscado en muchas paginas pero no me ha quedado claro que libreria debo usar o que debo hacer para poder controlar el puerto paralelo mediante DEV C 

de antemano muchas gracias por leer 
mi pregunta


----------



## betodj (Nov 6, 2010)

Ya buscate en el foro? No recuerdo el enlace, pero checa en los siguientes:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/proyecto-escolar-domotica-puertos-paralelos-19488/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/creando-controles-instrumentacion-c-2010-a-40757/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/interfaz-automatizacion-vivienda-34004/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/entrenador-puerto-paralelo-freeware-14690/


----------



## zeus001a (Nov 6, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda pero estoy buscando como comtralar el puerto paralelo especificamente con DEV C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 7, 2010)

Quizás esto te pueda servir: http://www.linuxivr.com/c/week10/cnotes.html


----------



## zeus001a (Nov 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias Black TIger1954 se ve muy bueno el link voy a probarlo y luego te cuento como me fue


----------

